# Boy does this make me feel old!



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I was logging into my yahoo account and saw this.

now, i remember the walkman being totally awesome.

poor 13 year old kid tried to figure out a walkman.

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/07/01/BU2618GKE7.DTL&nopu=1

who here remembers using a walkman?:jol:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Ha - read the same. One of the best birthday presents I ever got as a teen


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I liked the part where it took the teenager 3 days to find out there was music on the other side of the cassette.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm so old a Walkman is still new-fangled to me. lol


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Spooklights said:


> I liked the part where it took the teenager 3 days to find out there was music on the other side of the cassette.


haha my thoughts exactly. i would have thought a cassett was pretty self explanitory!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

I wounder what they would have done with a 78 LP?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm still trying to figure out how to use all the remotes in our house A Walkman is easy by comparison.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Adam I said:


> I wounder what they would have done with a 78 LP?


lol....how about those 8-track devices used for playing cassette tapes in an 8track player.

My first portable cassette player (not a Sony walkman) only had 3 buttons - Stop, Play and FWD. If you wanted to rewind you had to hit stop, manually open the case, flip the cassette over and press FWD and hope you forwarded far enough that you didn't have to repeat the process.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

our old cassettes and players are easy to make fun of, but those were days of recording whatever you want from whatever you want however many times you wanted.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

i really dont think it would be that hard to figure out,cause i got one somewhere and have always known how to use it.plus,ive got Ozzy cassettes!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I remember clearly encountering a Walkman for the first time in the electronics dept at Macy's in the mall. There was a gentleman behind the counter who let you listen to it supervised. He played some modern jazz music on a cassette and the sound blew me away. Remember, it was really the headphones that were the most innovative part of the walkman, never before was sound reproduced so clearly on such small headphones....and THAT technology, my friends, is STILL in use today. Only on iPods instead of cassette players. So really, our young tech-spoiled friends must thank our generation for giving them the means by which to actually hear those gigabytes hidden in thier pockets. 

On a side note, I still think those old analog walkmen sound better than the digital tripe out today.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Just like valve based music centres put out a much more mellow sound than transistors.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I may only be 21, but i think the kid is an idiot, are all teens now so dumb they don't know that cassette tapes have music on both sides????


----------



## Draca (Jun 22, 2009)

I had one of those 3 button cassette players too, It had a really long strap so you could have that 'over the shoulder' look, and to record I had a huge hand-held microphone on a lovely thick shiny black cable...ahhh those were the days!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I had mine rigged with a homemade battery pack filled with a boat load of D batteries. It hung on an army utility belt and I wore it like a bandoleer. It could play for days. Ozzy, Dokken, and Run DMC. That was nothing compared to the car stereo I had rigged up to my Honda Aero 50. Not only did it play tapes, I could plug my guitar and stomp boxes into my moped. I wish I had pictures.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

shows how stupid the human race has become...Slowly shakes head. And people wonder why I prefer to spend my time in the stacks conducting research.


----------

